# Walleye Madness Tournamnets 2013!



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Walleye Madness Tournaments will be back in 2013 and will be offering and expanded and more diverse schedule. We will continue with our open tournament two angler team format and will be including a special event (details pending).

The schedule and event locations have been carefully chosen to allow maximum participation in all of the existing walleye tournament opportunities available: MWC, Cabelas NWT, OWF etc. 

We are currently wrapping up all the details, dotting the Is and crossing the Ts and hope to have complete details posted in the next 10 days or so.

Important time sensitive e-mails have been sent to all who participated in our 2012 events offering special incentives and bonus prizes. Please read your e-mail and forward these messages to your fishing partners as we do not have everyones e-mail address. If you did not receive these e-mails please reply to [email protected] and well make sure you dont miss out.

Exciting changes are in the works for 2013. For those not familiar with Walleye Madness Tournaments you can visit our 2012 website at www.walleyemadness.net. 

For more information or questions e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.

Sincerely,

John Csizmadia
Director  Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Fellow anglers:

Here is the 2013 WMT schedule. The events will be open tournaments, two angler team format. The entry fee for the events will be $110 including the $10 big fish pot.

The Walleye Heroes Youth Event will be an adult boater with up to two youth co-anglers age 17 and under. This will be a no entry fee event.

You can expect WMT to provide the same if not higher caliber events than we did in 2012, in regards to payouts, entry fees and bonus awards.

Event payouts and other details will be finalized in the near future. Updates will be e-mailed and posted on www.walleyemadness.net once plans are finalized.

*4/21 Mosquito Lake - North East Ohio; 7am - 3pm
State Park Causeway Ramp 

5/25 Huron  Lake Erie Western Basin; 7am  4pm	
Huron Ramp

6/23 Lake Milton  North East Ohio; 7am - 3pm	
Robinsons Point/Jersey St Ramp

6/30 Walleye Heroes Youth Event; 7am - 3pm 
Berlin Lake  North East Ohio 
Bonner Rd. Ramp	*No Entry Fee/ $25 optional donation 

7/20 Geneva Lake Erie Central Basin; 7am-4pm
Geneva Marina Ramp*


John Csizmadia
Director
Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994
www.walleyemadness.net
[email protected]


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

All permits and ramp permissions are officially approved. We hope to see you at one or more of our events in 2013!

The Walleye Madness Tournaments format and payouts will be very similar to our 2012 season, with an expanded schedule and a few extra wrinkles and incentives! The entry fees will be a bit lower and the payouts will be a bit larger!

More updates will be coming soon. In the meantime visit www.walleyemadness.net for more info. A website update with final details will be coming soon!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanted to share the testimonials we received from some of our participants in the 2012 Walleye Madness Tournaments. WMT is for all anglers; seasoned veterans, weekend warriors and those who may be new to tournament fishing. Check out the testimonials and we hope to see you at our events in 2013! Visit www.walleye.madness.net for more info.

Testimonials from participants in Walleye Madness Tournaments:

When I found out about Walleye Madness it was almost too good to be true. I figured there would have been a catch at some point, but there wasnt. Great payouts at both events plus the drawing for the trip, the plaques, the food and drinks at Ashtabula, everything was as promised if not more and the events benefitted the kids that will be the future of this sport!

The Ashtabula and Lake Milton tournaments were a great experience, especially for a new guy like me. Radio take offs, checkered flags, there was a lot of thought and preparation put into both events. Everything was very well explained before and after. I think that for WMT to have just started in late June of 2012 the response it received shows that it will grow even more in the years to come. Thanks to WMT and their sponsors for putting it all together. This may be Ohios New Top Walleye Circuit!

Adam Momirov
OGF/Walleye Central Handle: Freakofnature13

After some rough conditions pre fishing for the Ashtabula event, tournament day was great. We had a ball catching over 30 pounds but not in the $. I have fished a lot of tournaments FLW, MWC, GNWC, etc. This tournament was run with the same level of skill and integrity. Thanks to all who helped put on this great day.

John W. Allen

I Fished both Walleye Madness Tournaments in 2012, and enjoyed the tournament environment during both. These were not just thrown together as an afterthought. Payouts were awesome and way more than expected for the price to enter!!! I will fish all Walleye Madness Tournaments in future!!
John does fantastic job putting together the tournaments and incredible job getting sponsorships and contingency prizes for the events. Contingency prizes were awesome!!! Amount of sponsors were awesome! Also really appreciated the donations made to the youth groups donated by Walleye Madness, very nice gesture.

Kevin Kalinowski

I just wanted to say thanks again for inviting me to fish with you in the inaugural Walleye Madness event in Ashtabula. I had a blast! The fishing was slow at first but you put us on some nice fish. It was a great day of fishing. Great tournament and well organized. 

Larry Claypool
Publisher & Editior
Ohio Valley Oudoors

Well run, great paying and tough competition. All the ingredients for a great circuit.

Scott Geitgey - Pappascott 

What a great bunch of guys. We had a great time fishing these events. 2013 looks even bigger and better. See you in the spring.

PJ Kerr

I had a great time at the Lake Milton tournament. I look forward to signing up for All 5 of the 2013 tournaments with my partner. Keep up the good work and the big payouts.
See you on the water in 2013!!!!

Kenneth L. Lynce

I had a good time at the tournaments, well run and great competition. 

Punky Ball

The Walleye Madness Tournament @ Ashtabula was well run. I liked the way it was set up and the hot dogs at the weigh in were a nice touch. Martin and I had a great time and are looking forward to the 2013 Tournament. 

Ken Kahl 

The fall Lake Milton tournament was a great time and a well organized event. Can't wait until next year!!! 

Amanda Yackmack
OGF - cranberrycrusher
Walleye Central - yack1

I fished WM Ashtabula tournament and had a great time. The entry fee is affordable and the payouts are substantial...not to mention the Lund contingency is very appealing. I'm looking forward to next season. 

Erick Williams

Fishing the Walleye Madness Tournaments last season was a blast. I enjoyed the fact that it was a simple tournament with no points and a guaranteed pot!!! It was also great that the sponsors stepped up and allowed the big fish money to be donated to charity. I am looking forward to fishing in walleye madness tournaments next season.

Brad Dailey

Wanted to just say this was a very well run tournament and will be fishing as many of the walleye madness tournaments as I can next year. It was a good time with a bunch of good people.

Nick Donaldson

The Ashtabula tourney was very well put together and organized, great payouts and good sponsors. I can't wait until next year!

We really enjoyed the Lake Milton tournament. It was my partner's first time fishing a tournament and he had a blast! We caught tons of fish and were even able to cash a check, which was also a first for me! I hope to see more entries next year, and I like that it's for a good cause!

Clayton Allshouse

WMT was a great time. The event was organized well. Payouts were good. Look forward to next years tournament!!! 

Charlie Big Fish Robinson

The Ashtabula event was my first tourney ever and a great experience. Although our bag was small, we had a great time and will be back next year. JC and the staff were extremely helpful and friendly. I cant wait till next year.

Mike Getto

WMT Ashtabula was beyond my expectations. Knowing that some of the money went to charity made the tournament even more enjoyable. Can't wait till next years tournament! Thanks Walleye Madness! 

Greg Bentz
OGF- Lmitingout
WC- Lmitingout


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a reminder of the Walleye Madness Tournaments 2013 schedule. Also, check out the *Walleye Heroes Youth Tournament* and the WT6/TWF *Cabela's National Team Championship Qualifying Bracket* at www.walleyemadness.net

If you have questions or need more info e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.

*Walleye Madness Tournaments 2013 Schedule


4/21 Mosquito Lake - North East Ohio 7am-3pm 
State Park Causeway Ramp 
Entry Deadline: 4/15

5/25 Lake Erie, Huron &#8211; Western Basin 7am-4pm 
Huron River Access Launch 
Entry Deadline: 5/20

6/23 Lake Milton &#8211; North East Ohio 7am-3pm 
Robinson's Point/Jersey St Ramp 
Entry Deadline: 6/17

6/30 Walleye Heroes Event &#8211; Berlin Lake 7am-3pm 
N.E. Ohio - Bonner Rd. Launch (Advance Registration Required)
*No Entry Fee (See Walleye Heroes Event page for details.)

7/20 Lake Erie, Geneva - Central Basin 7am-4pm 
Geneva State Park Marina Launch 
Entry Deadline: 7/15

Sign In & Boat Inspection required prior to each event: 

5:30 am &#8211; 6:30 am*


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Ill be at the Progressive Mid-America Boat Show in Cleveland at the IX Center on January 19th & 20th. 

Stop by Buckeye Sports Centers display to learn more about Walleye Madness Tournaments and to check out their selection of Lund Boats and Mercury Outboards.

Ill be helping out with the Future Angler Foundation Kids' Fishing Clinic on Saturday at 12:00 pm.

On Sunday at 12:00 pm Ill be presenting a walleye fishing seminar: Tips & Tactics to Catch More Walleye on Your Home Waters.

Bring the kids out on Saturday, catch the seminar on Sunday or just stop by Buckeye Sports Centers booth to check out their product lines and learn more about Walleye Madness Tournaments.

Hope to see you there!

JC


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

MWC & TWF Membership Combined!

If you fish the MWC this is important news! The Cabela&#8217;s Masters Walleye Circuit is now owned by The Walleye Federation. This means that your TWF membership dues will also cover your MWC membership!

Many of you fish the MWC and many of you also fished Walleye Madness last year. Walleye Madness is run by WT6 (Walleye Team Six) an officially registered TWF Club. Now you can join The Walleye Federation via WT6 ($40 per angler, same as the MWC membership) and have it cover both your MWC membership and TWF membership. This will also make you eligible to qualify for the Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship by competing in Walleye Madness Tournaments.

Feel free to e-mail [email protected] or call me at 330-881-0994 if you have any questions. Info on WMT & WT6 at the links below:

www.walleyemadness.net
www.walleyeteamsix.com


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The entry form for Walleye Madness Tournaments is attached. We are now open and accepting entries.

For more information visit www.walleyemadness.net

PayPal Entry available at http://www.walleyemadness.net/Registration.html - Entry Forms Still Required!

Questions: E-Mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994

Schedule:

4/21  Mosquito Lake (State Causeway Launch) 7:00 am - 3:00 pm	Entry Deadline: 4/15

5/25  Lake Erie, Huron (Huron River Launch) 7:00 am - 4:00 pm
Entry Deadline: 5/20

6/23  Lake Milton (Jersey St. Launch) 7:00 am - 3:00 pm	
Entry Deadline: 6/17

7/20  Lake Erie, Geneva (Geneva Marina Launch) 7:00 am - 4:00 pm	Entry Deadline: 7/15


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Walleye Madness Tournaments operates under the umbrella of WT6, an official Cabela's NTC qualifying affiliate of The Walleye Federation (TWF). If you are fishing any of the Walleye Madness Tournaments you should consider joining The Walleye Federation through our affiliated club WT6 (Walleye Team Six).

With the Walleye Federations acquisition of the MWC and their administration of the NTC, membership in WT6 will also cover your MWC membership ($40 per angler), plus if you fish any of the Walleye Madness events you'll have a shot at an NTC spot!

If you are interested, e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994 and I'll get you the details. We can get you signed up with The Walleye Federation ASAP so as not to delay your MWC registration etc.

Everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments at www.walleyemadness.net

JC


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the privilege of speaking with a lot of tournament walleye anglers. All of them look for and want certain things from a tournament or circuit. Number #1 on the list is rewarding payouts! Here are the facts about Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) and our payouts. All of this is made possible by our sponsors: Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats & Mercury Marine !

ALL Walleye Madness Tournaments have always been open events with NO MEMBERSHIP FEE!

WMT reduced the tournament entry fee for 2013! Its also the same for EVERY event!

Affordable Entry Fee: $110 includes Big Fish Bonus ($10). 

The $10 big fish bonus benefits a local youth charity, On Target Outfitters
(501c3). Visit: www.ontargetoutfitters.org. 

WMT has always supported a local youth outdoors charity! 

Watch for our Walleye Heroes NO ENTRY FEE youth walleye tournament announcement!

WMT has always guaranteed a minimum $1,000 first place payout regardless of the field size for EVERY TOURNAMENT!

WMT has always guaranteed a 120% or larger total payout vs. the collected entry fees!

Every dollar of entry fees is paid back plus an additional 20% or More for EVERY Tournament! 

WMT does NOT hold back ANYTHING for points payouts, expenses etc.

All payouts are by CHECK. They are not a combination of check and prizes!

WMTs payouts are fairly distributed. They are not top heavy for 1st place!

Here are sample payouts for 50 & 25 boat fields:

50 Boat Field : 1st-$2,500; 2nd- $1,500; 3rd-$750; 4th-$550, 5th- $300 
25 Boat Field : 1st-$1,000; 2nd- $750; 3rd-$600; 4th-$300, 5th- $150

BONUS PAYOUTS FOR EVERY TOURNAMENT: 

$250 Lund Boats Contingency Bonus! 

Paid to highest finishing Lund boat owner. You do not have to win the event, just be the highest finishing Lund boat!

$125 Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish Bonus! 

Paid to the team with the largest eligible fish.

$125 Mercury Marine Contingency Bonus!

Paid to highest finishing Mercury outboard owner (40 hp & larger). You do not have to win the event, just be the highest finishing Mercury outboard!

All payouts increase with more boats (of course)! 

WMTs payout structure is published in our rules:

Rule #15. Payback 

The cash payback will be at least 120% of total entry fees.THE MINIMUM 1ST PLACE CASH PAYOUT IS GUARANTEED AT $1,000 REGARDLESS OF FIELD SIZE*. (* There must be an absolute minimum of two teams competing and an eligible fish must be weighed.) (Excludes Walleye Heroes Event). Payouts will be distributed to 20% of the field (rounded down) up to and including 25 boats. Fields above 25 boats will have payouts distributed to five places ;1st through 5th. 

Spread the word to your fishing friends! Forward this post or share the attached flyer & entry packet with them! Everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments is at www.walleyemadness.net. If anyone has questions, e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Weve been receiving a lot of good questions about Walleye Madness Tournaments, Walleye Team Six and The Cabelas National Team Championship:
*
What is Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT)?*

Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) is an OPEN TOURNAMENT SERIES based in NE Ohio

WMT is not a club. Because of this there are NO MEMBERSHIP DUES

WMT is about affordable, fun & competitive walleye fishing!

WMT supports a local NE Ohio based youth outdoors charity: On Target Outfitters  www.ontargetoutfitters.org

Visit www.walleyemadness.net for all of the details!

LIKE WMT on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Walleye-Madness-Tournaments/390343687663121?ref=tn_tnmn

*What is Walleye Team Six (WT6)?*

Walleye Madness Tournaments are administered/run by WT6 (Walleye Team Six)  www.walleyeteamsix.com

LIKE WT6 on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/WalleyeTeamSix?ref=tn_tnmn

WT6 is a registered club under The Walleye Federation (TWF)  www.walleyefederation.com

Also see: http://walleyefederation.com/club-news/inaugural-tournament-event-is-walleye-madness/#more-475

http://walleyefederation.com/member...ournaments-to-benefit-local-charity/#more-454

WT6 is an official qualifying association for the Cabelas National Team Championship (NTC) - http://walleyefederation.com/cabelas-ntc/. WT6 provides its members the opportunity to qualify for the Cabelas NTC

How can I become a member of WT6?

Contact us at: [email protected] or call John Csizmadia at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Walleye Madness Tournaments is not just about payouts and prizes. Were also about growing the future of our sport by actively promoting and supporting youth involvement in fishing and the outdoors.

*Last season, Walleye Madness Tournaments raised over $3,500 for our designated charity, On Target Outfitters. We thank everyone who participated with us last year. It was your support that made a difference in hundreds of young peoples lives!
*
On Target Outfitters is a registered 501c3 charity that teaches and supports youth involvement in the outdoors. Their programs include: hunting, shooting, archery, fishing, camping and more. They have over 400 young people in their program. They are locally based in Canfield, OH. Please visit www.ontargetoutfitters.org for more information.

*Walleye Madness Tournaments is continuing our support of On target Outfitters and the great work they do with young people via The Buckeye Sports Center Big Fish Bonus and our special Walleye Heroes youth tournament event. Complete details are at www.walleyemadness.net.*

Yes, Walleye Madness Tournaments has great payouts and competition, but we also offer something much more rewarding:

*When you fish a Walleye Madness Tournaments event you will also be making a difference in the lives of young people who live right here in our own back yard by helping them learn about and experience the great outdoors!*

As always, feel free to contact us with any questions or additional information you may need:

Visit: www.walleyemadness.net, E-Mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994

Sincerely,
John Csizmadia: Director  Walleye Madness Tournaments


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the announcement from TWF regarding the new qualifying procedures for the 2014 NTC and beyond. Read it carefully a couple of times to avoid confusion. This is what we've always wanted the NTC to be about!

http://walleyefederation.com/nation...nce-long-term-partnership-agreement/#more-583

If you are interested in qualifying for the 2014 NTC and are looking for an established TWF club to join, look no further! WT6 has been an officially registered TWF club since 2011.

WT6 is 22 members strong and growing. WT6 is accepting new members now! To join, e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994. Visit www.walleyeteamsix.com for more info.

Walleye Madness Tournaments provides NTC qualifying opportunities via our WT6/TWF NTC qualifying bracket. For details visit www.walleyemadness.net.

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Walleye Madness Tournaments is an official NTC qualifying circuit. Walleye Madness Tournaments offers NTC qualifying opportunities via our OPTIONAL WT6/TWF NTC Qualifying Bracket.


WMT offered the NTC bracket in 2012 and we are doing it again in 2013 to provide you with the opportunity to qualify for the 2014 Cabela's National Team Championship! 


To be eligible to qualify for the Cabela's NTC thorugh Walleye Madness Tournaments you must be a member of The Walleye Federation.
It's easy to join! See the attached membership form or CLICK HERE!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Walleye Madness & WT6 Lead The Way:
*

Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) is NE Ohio's ORIGINAL open format and guaranteed payout walleye circuit!


Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) is NE Ohio's ORIGINAL TWF sanctioned NTC qualifying walleye circuit!


Walleye Team Six (WT6) was the FIRST TWF registered club in Ohio!


Walleye Team Six (WT6) was the FIRST TWF club to offer NTC qualifying opportunities in Ohio!


Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) & Walleye Team Six (WT6) lead the way in GROWING and SUPPORTING youth participation in fishing and the outdoors through our support of a locally based youth outdoors charity, On Target Outfitters! www.ontargetoutfitters.org

*Special Announcement:

Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT) & Walleye Team Six (WT6) are once again LEADING THE WAY in providing exciting, action-packed open walleye tournaments with low entry fees and awesome payouts!

Visit www.walleyemadness.net to learn more about how WMT LEADS THE WAY!

Visit www.walleyeteamsix.com to learn more about how WT6 LEADS THE WAY!*

Questions? E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

We&#8217;ve been receiving a lot of great questions about Walleye Madness Tournaments (WMT). As we did last year, we&#8217;ll post them here to keep everyone informed!

Q: Do you have to be a &#8220;member&#8221; to fish WMT?
A: All WMT Tournaments are &#8220;open&#8221; events. No membership is required. We do offer an OPTIONAL membership for those interested in the Cabela&#8217;s NTC. Details are at www.walleyemadness.net

Q: How much does it cost to enter?
A: The cost to enter a WMT tournament is $110 (excluding the Walleye Heroes no entry fee charity/youth tournament). This includes the $10 Big Fish Bonus donation, which benefits our designated charity.

Q: How are you able to guarantee payouts?
A: Our title sponsors make this possible. Please support them!


WMT guarantees that the MINIMUM total payout percentage will be 120% or GREATER for every tournament. Not 80%, not 90%, not 100%, WMT guarantees 120% or GREATER payback for every event! 


You can view our published results from last season here: http://walleyemadness.net/Results.html ! Check out the payout amounts and percentages. We&#8217;re proud of our payouts, affordable entry fee and our anglers support of our designated youth outdoors charity!


WMT payouts are fairly distributed. We PUBLISH payout examples so you will know not only what 1st place pays but 2nd place, 3rd place 4th place & 5th place etc. Our payback procedures are published in our official rules at www.walleyemadness.net

Q: Are the payout amounts cash or cash & the value of prizes?
A: ALL WMT payouts are paid by check (the convenient equivalent of cash )!  We do not use products, prizes or gift certificates etc. for payouts!

Q: Do you hold back a percentage of the entry fee for expenses?
A: WMT DOES NOT hold back anything from your entry fee for operating expenses, point payouts or to fund a championship etc. Every penny of your entry fee in an event is paid back to that event PLUS and additional 20% or more. WMT guarantees 120% or GREATER payback for every event! 

Got a question about WMT? E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994

*Everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments is at www.walleyemadness.net!
*


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Special Announcement: Win One of Four PAID Entries to the Cabela&#8217;s NTC! 
See the attached flyer or CLICK HERE for details!
*​
*Walleye Madness Tournaments offers so many opportunities for walleye anglers! Here&#8217;s the whole shootin&#8217; match :​*
*Walleye Madness (WMT) 2013*​

*Tournament Schedule*

*Fish one or as many as you like! Just come & fish!*
*
4/21 &#8211; Mosquito Lake (State Causeway Launch) 7:00 am - 3:00 pm 
Entry Deadline: 4/15
5/25 &#8211; Lake Erie, Huron (Huron River Launch) 7:00 am - 4:00 pm 
Entry Deadline: 5/20
6/23 &#8211; Lake Milton (Jersey St. Launch) 7:00 am - 3:00 pm 
Entry Deadline: 6/17
7/20 &#8211; Lake Erie, Geneva (Geneva Marina Launch) 7:00 am - 4:00 pm 
Entry Deadline: 7/15
*​
*Walleye Heroes Youth/Charity Fishing Event 
Special No-Entry Fee Event, Call for details! ​*6/30 &#8211; Berlin Lake (Bonner Rd. Launch) 7:00 am - 2:00 pm 
Advance Registration Deadline: 4/30​

*Guaranteed 120% or Larger Cash Payout !*​
*Guaranteed Minimum 1st Place Cash Payout:
$1,000 Regardless Of Field Size! 
*
*Payout Examples:
50 Boat: 1st-$2,500; 2nd- $1,500; 3rd-$750; 4th-$550, 5th- $300
25 Boat: 1st-$1,000; 2nd- $750; 3rd-$600; 4th-$300, 5th- $150
*
*$110 Entry Fee - Includes Big Fish Bonus 
No Membership Required
*
*Two Angler Team Format - Field Considered Full at 50 Boats*

*$250 Lund Boats Bonus 
$125 BSC Big Fish Bonus - $125 Mercury Marine Bonus*

*Optional: WT6/TWF Cabela&#8217;s NTC Qualifying Bracket!
Point system based qualifying for (3) NTC Spots! 
Best (2) Tournament Finishes Determine Point Total!
*
*Optional: WT6 - NTC &#8220;Side Pot&#8221; Events 
Win One of Four PAID entries to the NTC!
All WMT tournaments will offer a WT6-NTC &#8220;Side Pot&#8221;
(&#8220;SIDE POT&#8221; ONLINE REGISTRATION COMING SOON!)*​ 
*Big Fish Bonus & Walleye Heroes event to benefit charity:
On Target Outfitters (501c3) Youth Charity - www.ontargetoutfitters.org *


*Everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments: www.walleyemadness.net

Questions? E-Mail: [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994
*​


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Free Entry Promo!*​*

Win a FREE ENTRY to a Walleye Madness Tournament! Heres how enter:*

Enter a minimum of one (1) tournament. Additional tournament entries get additional chances to win! Enter (2) tournaments get (2) chances to win, enter (4) tournaments get (4) chances to win etc. You must include payment for all events entered to be eligible!

Like Walleye Madness Tournaments on Facebook for an extra chance to win! Facebook page at:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Walleye-Madness-Tournaments/390343687663121?ref=tn_tnmn

The deadline for entries to qualify for the FREE ENTRY PROMO is March 22nd! 

The winner will be selected by a random drawing on March 25th and will receive a check for $110 to reimburse (1) entry fee at the first event entered!

The FREE ENTRY PROMO is retroactive to include all entries weve received to date! If youve already entered an event youre in the drawing. Additional entries will provide additional chances to win!

Entry forms are available on the REGISTRATION page at www.walleyemadness.net

Paypal entry is available on the REGISTRATION page at www.walleyemadness.net

*Dont miss out! The deadline for the FREE ENTRY PROMO is March 22nd!*


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont miss out on your chance to win a FREE entry to a Walleye Madness Tournament!

Get your entries in by March 22nd to qualify for our Free Entry Promo!

Winner will be drawn on March 25th!

See attachment for promo details.

Complete details on everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments at:

www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*38 entries have been received so far! We're up to 59 Facebook "Likes"!
*
*Don't miss out! You could win a FREE entry to a Walleye Madness Tournament.*

Here's how:

Enter a minimum of one (1) tournament. Additional tournament entries get additional chances to win! Enter (2) tournaments get (2) chances to win, enter (4) tournaments get (4) chances to win etc. You must include payment for all events entered to be eligible!

Like Walleye Madness Tournaments on Facebook for an extra chance to win! Facebook page at:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Walleye-Madness-Tournaments/390343687663121?ref=tn_tnmn

The deadline for entries to qualify for the FREE ENTRY PROMO is March 22nd! 

The winner will be selected by a random drawing on March 25th and will receive a check for $110 to reimburse (1) entry fee at the first event entered!

The FREE ENTRY PROMO is retroactive to include all entries weve received to date! If youve already entered an event youre in the drawing. Additional entries will provide additional chances to win!

*Entry forms are available on the REGISTRATION page at www.walleyemadness.net

Paypal entry is available on the REGISTRATION page at www.walleyemadness.net

Dont miss out! The deadline for the FREE ENTRY PROMO is March 22nd!*


----------

